# Updating Publish Service using jf Zenfolio



## Marc (Apr 25, 2011)

Good day,
Not sure if I should be posting my question here or over at Jeffrey's site
I use jf Zenfolio to upload to Zenfolio which works perfectly. 
Can anyone tell me how do I get the galleries and images published at Zenfolio to reflect in the Publish Service of Lightroom.
Hope my question is clear.
Thanks Marc


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 26, 2011)

Are they photos that are also existing in your LR catalog Marc?


----------



## Marc (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi Victoria,
Yes the photos are in the LR catalog. I have reread Jeffery's instructions a number of times, but am obviously missing something.
I have tried all 3 steps he mentions including repopulating the galleries.
Thanks in advance,
Marc


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 27, 2011)

I don't use Zenfolio - hopefully someone will wander this way who does - but Jeffrey's instructions mention using Associate Images to tie them up based on capture time and filename http://regex.info/blog/lightroom-goodies/zenfolio/publish#claiming  Was that the instructions you were following?  If so, might be worth posting on his site to see if he's run into similar problems.


----------



## Marc (Apr 27, 2011)

I posted the question on his site about 10 days ago, but as yet no reply. Suppose I will have to be patient.
Thanks anyway. Marc


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 29, 2011)

Where did you post it Marc?  I couldn't find it.  Is it still stuck in moderation?


----------



## Marc (Apr 30, 2011)

Yes I think it must be, I can imagine Jeffery has his hands full trying to keep on top of everything. I have also posted on the Zenfolio forum, so hopefully someone will be able to shed some light.

The problem is rather strange, the majority of my images appear in the LR Publish Service as expected, some I had to use the 'repopulate' function of the plug in to achieve this. But for the last few weeks when I publish the images do not appear. However newly created galleries are 'loaded' back to LR. So do not know what I am doing differently/wrong, but will post the solution here when I find it, in case it helps someone in the future. Thanks for your ongoing support.
Marc


----------

